# speedometer



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

ok new problem i was driving yesterday worked fine....came home shut off went back later and now my speedometer and tachometer have stopped working : ( ....rpm still works but i dont know how fast i am going....anyone know a easy /or hard way to fix this? thanks


----------



## nissian240 (Jul 18, 2006)

ha ha ha, mine does the same thing.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

lol.....thats funny but doesnt help!...lol maybe this is what im thinking ...the gauge is just shot...time 2 go digital


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

SHpaintball said:


> lol.....thats funny but doesnt help!...lol maybe this is what im thinking ...the gauge is just shot...time 2 go digital


i got a digital one and i have everthing for it...harness all pkug up but there is two loose wire i think one is ground and i cant figure what the other is so if u want it make me an offer cause i dont want it any more...


----------



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

my 240 also does the same thing!!!!!!


----------



## Taba (Sep 13, 2006)

as does mine unfortunately......along with the cig lighter not working ATM, so i have to guess and follow a decent RPM beat for now LOL


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SHpaintball said:


> ok new problem i was driving yesterday worked fine....came home shut off went back later and now my speedometer and tachometer have stopped working : ( ....rpm still works but i dont know how fast i am going....anyone know a easy /or hard way to fix this? thanks


Could be a bad speed sensor at the back of the tranny; also check it's harness connector.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i would love to have the digital one...35$ for it? also the problem is one of the wires arent working or something cuz i bang on the top of it and then it will sometimes shoot up to where it needs to be ....not that sure what it is yet but its not that big a deal


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

SHpaintball said:


> i would love to have the digital one...35$ for it? also the problem is one of the wires arent working or something cuz i bang on the top of it and then it will sometimes shoot up to where it needs to be ....not that sure what it is yet but its not that big a deal


35$ dollars??? i dont think so man, i could get 135 for it easy!!!!sorry bout that, good luck finding one for 35$....


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

o ...thought you said it was broken? o well if i had some extra $$ i would buy it like new for 145$ ...just thought it was broken...


----------



## nissan240dk (Sep 14, 2006)

it sould easily be the speedometer sensor or the cable in the back of the gauge. take it off and look in the bak of it to see if everything is right and plugged in


----------



## Taba (Sep 13, 2006)

SHpaintball said:


> ......cuz i bang on the top of it and then it will sometimes shoot up to where it needs to be ....not that sure what it is yet but its not that big a deal


same with mine, i can bang on the dash and itll shoot up to speed.....sometimes itll stay and sometimes the needle will just fal back down....kinda makes me think the magneto that activates the gauge needle is shot....however i am unsure right now....i wont know till i spend the dough for a new cluster


----------



## ghstwalker (Sep 20, 2006)

isnt it illegal to put in a different cluster without its corresponding engine? I dont mean illegal, but cause the mileage wont be accurate? I need a new cluster in my new(89 project for a newb) 240sx (everything works just in bad shape).


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

yes it is illegal ...however i dont care for one and o also ....i dont plan on selling therefore i dont break any laws...: ) but its illegal and i got a ticket for driving w/o a working speedometer it sucks!


----------



## CanonJoe (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a 93 240 LE and I have the same prob. When it wasn't working, I had no cig lighter, HUD, digital spedo, or cruise control. I was just told it was a loose ground wire somewhere but I spent hours looking and found nothing of the sort.


----------



## Adelkis (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey I'm new but on my 240sx the fuel gauge doesn't work i need a new cluster where can i find a new one doesn't matter if its digital or standard.


----------



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

*240sx meet in MN, Brooklyn center, pepboys.
*
10/08/2006 5:00pm


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> 35$ dollars??? i dont think so man, i could get 135 for it easy!!!!sorry bout that, good luck finding one for 35$....


 i would but it.
but i thought those clusters only came in like 89-90 240
will this work in a 92?


----------

